# Random number things :p



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 28, 2008)

I got this ems tracking number for my c4u order

EX*123456789*CN

POST YOUR RANDOM TIMES

wait no..... that was the example >.> anyway post yours


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 28, 2008)

I like Random. Great Mathematica function (Rule 33.. rules! At randomness.)

(So tempted to link to Mike Hughey's guess...).


----------



## blade740 (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a plate with *2* sweet italian sausages.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 28, 2008)

i'm eating oreos and i have *4* left

i'm not sure where this is going, haha but i'm along for the ride


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm sure there are going to be over *10* random posts like this


----------



## toast (Oct 28, 2008)

I am *5*'*6*" tall.


----------



## Dene (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm going to ruin this thread


----------



## ConnorCuber (Oct 28, 2008)

I have witnessed Dene ruin *1* thread


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 28, 2008)

there are* 4 *bananas infront of me... now there are *2 *left


----------



## Faz (Oct 28, 2008)

this is very clever, *100000* people should read it.


----------



## not_kevin (Oct 28, 2008)

At very least, *over 9000*.


----------



## DcF1337 (Oct 28, 2008)

Pi. 

3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679 
8214808651328230664709384460955058223172535940812848111745028410270193852110555964462294895493038196 
4428810975665933446128475648233786783165271201909145648566923460348610454326648213393607260249141273 
724587006606315588174881520920962829254091715364367892590360011330530548820466521384146951941511609


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 28, 2008)

This thread will last for *14* more hours until dan sees this and closes it.


----------



## xAllen91 (Oct 28, 2008)

th*1*s thread is s*0* rand*0*m. ;P


----------



## Faz (Oct 28, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> This thread will last for *14* more hours until dan sees this and closes it.



*2* darn right


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 28, 2008)

*108540 871852 024137 837529 457366 425345 163408 989164 877909 166491 842616 641991 981135 011689 476695 849803 941790 591401 795168 969498 249897 355324 768178 088518 513156 026831 828793 854471 326717 801604 260274 446021 846541 136205 357444 802749 291495 386649 979610 567642 710417 177711 042509 688835 903368 099465 519253 326878 312637 499376 794203 125671 816898 434564 095999 999999 999999 999999 999999 999999 999999 999999 999999 999999 999999 999999 999999 999999 999999 999999 999999* is a prime number


----------



## blah (Oct 28, 2008)

Judging by the number of *9*s, is it a Mersenne prime?

Edit: Wait, obviously not. I'm seriously having a lack of oxygen to my brain now


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 28, 2008)

*1 1* was a race horse *2 2* was* 1 2*. *1 1 1 1* race, and *2 2 1 1 2*.
figure that out (don't forget to include a number


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 28, 2008)

blah said:


> Judging by the number of *9*s, is it a Mersenne prime?
> 
> Edit: Wait, obviously not. I'm seriously having a lack of oxygen to my brain now



Chris thinks it would be really cool if *4* people could figure out where his prime number comes from.


----------



## Fobo911 (Oct 28, 2008)

It takes *2* to make a baby.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 28, 2008)

*2* little people are post WE NEED MORE
some*1* will reply within *10* minutes


----------



## Swoncen (Oct 28, 2008)

STOP IT!!!!!!!*1111*


----------



## Fobo911 (Oct 28, 2008)

The value of e to many decimal places is:

*e = 

2.718281828459045235360287471352662497757247093699959574966
967627724076630353547594571382178525166427427466391932003059
921817413596629043572900334295260595630738132328627943490763
233829880753195251019011573834187930702154089149934884167509
244761460668082264800168477411853742345442437107539077744992
069551702761838606261331384583000752044933826560297606737113
200709328709127443747047230696977209310141692836819025515108
657463772111252389784425056953696770785449969967946864454905
987931636889230098793127736178215424999229576351482208269895
193668033182528869398496465105820939239829488793320362509443
117301238197068416140397019837679320683282376464804295311802
328782509819455815301756717361332069811250996181881593041690
351598888519345807273866738589422879228499892086805825749279
610484198444363463244968487560233624827041978623209002160990
235304369941849146314093431738143640546253152096183690888707
016768396424378140592714563549061303107208510383750510115747
704171898610687396965521267154688957035035402123407849819334
321068170121005627880235193033224745015853904730419957777093
503660416997329725088687696640355570716226844716256079882651
787134195124665201030592123667719432527867539855894489697096
409754591856956380236370162112047742722836489613422516445078
182442352948636372141740238893441247963574370263755294448337
998016125492278509257782562092622648326277933386566481627725
164019105900491644998289315056604725802778631864155195653244
258698294695930801915298721172556347546396447910145904090586
298496791287406870504895858671747985466775757320568128845920
541334053922000113786300945560688166740016984205580403363795
376452030402432256613527836951177883863874439662532249850654
995886234281899707733276171783928034946501434558897071942586
398772754710962953741521115136835062752602326484728703920764*


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 28, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> *1 1* was a race horse *2 2* was* 1 2*. *1 1 1 1* race, and *2 2 1 1 2*.
> figure that out (don't forget to include a number


Eleven was a race horse
Twenty-Two was one too
Eleven won one race
and Twenty-two won one too


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 28, 2008)

I just pooped *2* big things. that...kinda stink?


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 28, 2008)

01010010 01000001 01101110 01100100 01101111 01101101
My description of this topic in one word in binary code.


----------



## Swoncen (Oct 28, 2008)

you should have told us that you are using ascii code.. "random"


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 28, 2008)

I always liked this *1* too.

*0
10
1011
1031
10210213
20312213
10213223*

What is the next line in the pattern?

Chris


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 28, 2008)

0
one zero = 1 0
one zero, one one = 1011
etc
10213223
one zero, two ones, three two's, three threes = 10213233 and that is the value it will always have because it is the same as before


----------



## Swoncen (Oct 28, 2008)

oh ok.. but then it's not a pattern!


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 28, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> 0
> one zero = 1 0
> one zero, one one = 1011
> etc
> ...



Arnaud, yep that's what I was getting at. For a different answer you can do the numbers like this:

*0
10
1011
1031
102113
10311213
10411223
1031221314*

and then ask for the next row. It's the same idea, but I changed how it counts and it gives a slightly different answer.

Chris

P.S. *65536*


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 28, 2008)

*1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 55 89 144*

* 1
1 1
1 2 1
1 3 3 1
1 4 6 4 1
1 5 10 10 5 1*


----------

